# Creating Packages



## Sport (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm looking at attempt to install dnsmasq on my FreeNas installation, but need the the actuall package as 'make' is not available. How would I go about creating the package  in the full vesion of freeBSD first so that I can use the FreeNas to install the package.  fyi - I am a noob to FreeBSD, but do have linux experience.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 30, 2009)

make package
or
make package-recursive

make sure any base system libraries used are [identical?  similar enough?]


----------



## phoenix (Mar 30, 2009)

You can also create packages for already-installed apps using *pkg_create -bx appname*.  -b tells it to create a backup package.  -x lets you specify partial application names (otherwise you have to list the full name and version number, as shown by pkg_info).


----------



## Sport (Apr 1, 2009)

what if make is not currently an available command, is there a package I need to load for that?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2009)

Unless you've customized the base OS it's part of the build tools (gcc et al) which is in the base.


----------

